# Best Essential Oils Suppliers?



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I need a regular, sane supplier of essential oils that are reasonably priced to use in soap. The perfumery looks good, but the minimums are too high for me. Lebermuth has that dang $300 dollar minimum or the $20 surcharge, which is probably better I guess. Does anyone know of any other bulk suppliers? My latest supplier DX'ed me right after I paid my bill (on time) and then told me I didn't deserve my products and refused to ship. Sooooo, a big company with a good name is what I'm looking for, unless Tamera is going to do essential oils at some point?


----------



## SGF (Oct 16, 2012)

I use Atlantic Spice in Mass. $30 minimum. Not alot of choices but what they have is good.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Liberty Naturals is great, or NDA (New Directions Aromatics).


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I like NDA.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Anita, I PM'd you


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Anita, I'm not sure, but I heard that The Perfumery is not really keeping track of the min/year. And really, what could they do? Just not ship you anymore if/when you didn't meet the min, right?


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I use the Perfumery and NDA. I was a customer of Perfumery before they changed over to the minimums and they are not keeping track of my $$. I'm not sure if they track new customers or not though.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't use a lot of exotic EO's so I order some of my EO's from a little supplier called Adobe Soapworks in New Mexico. They have most of the basics and usually at reasonable prices.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, those are some really good choices. I will check them all out.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Adobe gals are user friendly, i like them


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Okay, I just checked out Adobe Soapworks. Are those EO prices for real? Are the oils strong or are they cut? Super good prices if they are full-strength, quality oils. Not a lot of variety, but they do have most of the basic ones I use.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

The EO's I have received from Adobe have been quality EO's. The fragrance holds up in soap as well as any of the more expensive EO's I have used.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, I just ordered 4 pounds of EO's from Adobe Soapworks. What great prices! I'm eager to get them and try them out. Thanks LaNell!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Sure hope they work for you. I have been satisfied but everyone is different. I have a shipment in route from them right now. I am going to compare one of their EO's to a bottle of the same stuff from elsewhere at more than twice the price. I am going to make two batches of soap and compare the end product just for funsies. I use their Geranium EO in liquid soap for a special order I do and the customer has been very happy with the Adobe EO.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

When using a new place I buy their peppermint, which even if it's weak I can still use it in soap. IF I can wear it in the fold of my arm than it's cut. I don't spend a lot of time hunting down fragrance anymore...so everyone let us know if you like it. Also run the blot test I posted some time ago, showing on paper if the spot spreads it has more carrier oil in it than one that doesn't spread.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't remember seeing a blot test thread!?? How far of a spread are you looking for (or not looking for)?


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

NDA has some great prices on their essential oils right now too. Some are 30% off!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry Cindy I don't have time to look it all up again....it has to be on here.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I got my box from Adobe Soapworks today. It was a med. flat rate box with two bottles of oils, and one was only half full. There was a refund check in the box for the two oils they were out of stock on. I ordered 4 pounds of oils and got not even half of that, and I was never given a choice of whether I wanted to cancel my whole order, replace those oils with something else, nothing. I needed the two oils I didn't get for a huge craft show this weekend. I seriously doubt I can re-order somewhere else and get them in time, plus have time to actually package my liquid soaps and lotions I needed them for. Grrrr. 

I paid for my order with paypal but instead of refunding my paypal account, I got a check in the box which I now have to go out to deposit. And since the box only contained 25 ounces of oils, $10.00 shipping charges was much too high. 

To say I am dissapointed is an understatement.  

I opened the oils and while the eucalyptus seems to smell okay, the spearmint has a definite "off" smell. I have another bottle of it here to compare it with and there is a big time difference....and different would be okay if it didn't also smell rancid. 

Okay, well, this is my experience. Maybe others have had better luck? 

UPDATE:
To this companies credit, they did refund my purchase price entirely, including shipping, via paypal, and asked me to tear up their check, which I did, which left me feeling a little weird since I still have a bottle and a half of their oils.


----------

